# my take on space wolves



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

This project is to be a departure from the A typical space wolves that are on snow bases.

My intent is to have the display board be setup as a docking bay in a space craft. Like they were loading up gear and preparing for war. Therefore, the space wolves will all be using "grating, space hulk" type bases.

I completed a few of the models this past week and though I have a ton of green stuff work to do to fill in gaps and what-not, I wanted to give a sneak peak at what I am doing. You will notice that some of the models still have a little paint on them, as I attempted to strip down some old models and sometimes the varnish protected them a little too well.

Here are my 3 squads of long fangs. I tried to make each of the commander's unique and provide each of the squad members with somewhat of a unique pose. You will notice that some of the missile launchers are actually the hunter-killer missiles from the rhino/razorback kit. I found that they actually work quite well on a marine, if you are able to pose them just right. 









Here is the first batch of long fangs. I used a pair of grenades as binoculars for the commander and I will have to sculpt it out a bit to make it look just right. The blue missile launcher is from my AOBR boxed set.









Here is the one particular hunter killer missile conversion that I thought came out well.









This second batch is all using standard missile launchers









The commander here has a fire warrior gadget that I purged off of a dead tau. I am going to turn it into some kind of ghost buster EKG meter looking thing. who knows.









Here is my last squad, again, I have an AOBR part in there as well.









Here is my favorite commander out of the bunch. I just think he looks like a badass.









Here is my take on Bjorn and 2 dreads. All the arms are magnetized and I have other variants.









I intend to give Bjorn a few more wolf tails and I this week I am going to try and find something to make some claws for him. As I don't quite like the standard Close combat weapon for him. I may do it for all the dreads if it looks right.









Here I glued a storm shield to his arm to kind of represent his 5+ invun save and I added the flamer to the AOBR arm and it fit quite nicely with minimal cutting involved.









The plasma gun is a venerable dread arm that I got on ebay. Notice that I glued the flag as the bottom right part of the flag as well as the base of the flag. I find that if you only glue the base of the flag down, it will break off when you travel with your miniatures.

This is the point that I noticed that I forgot to give my dreads smoke launchers

I will post some pictures of the razorbacks next.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a lot of missile launchers, sir! I will be interested to see how the theme develops...

Where did you get the dreadnought bases? They are rather wonderful.


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

I got the bases from a small company called www.warcaststudios.com

Good prices, and very good quality resin. They even sent me a sample pack with some cool little barrels. I intend to make some objective markers like the space wolves are trying to get their brew back from the enemy.


----------



## Unsuitably (Oct 20, 2010)

gannam said:


> I intend to make some objective markers like the space wolves are trying to get their brew back from the enemy.


Looks like a fellow Wolves player has come up with a drink based objective marker aswell. Will be looking to see how you do it, to get some ideas. I love the Long Fangs, out of interest could you put up a little guide to how to do the Hunter Missile Launchers, because as a Wolf Player I have a feeling I am going to need quite a few come the end.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice Conversions + Rep


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Cant wait to see those long fangs painted.  and the dread bases are indeed very neat


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, that is indeed a lot of missile launchers! haha. awesome! from experience i can tell you that 5-10 missile launchers will obliterate troops and with the split fire ability and so many missiles flying around, there are always a few 'lucky' shots against tanks too 

looking forward to seeing them painted up. 

Rev


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

wow imagine how good they would look irl 

ive never had much luck with missile launchers, however with ten of the even IG flashlights would do damage


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

been a while since I had a chance to work on my wolves, but with tournament season around the corner, its time to get to work!!!

With the army finally primed, I finished a test model. Please feel free to critique and offer suggestions.


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

I have made some progress now on my Thunderwolf calvary. I don't expect that I will buy these again. Way too much greenstuff work to make the models work. I still have work to do, no back packs yet.

Here is my wolf lord. he is using a frost Axe









Here is a guy with a wolf claw

















Storm Shield guy









2 regular close combat weapon dudes. One of them will have a melta at some point. I know that one is dual wielding. I just thought it was appropriate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a fan of those TWs, they're probably the worst sculpts of all the ones available, but I really like the bases they're on. Where did you get them?


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

Small company called warcaststudios.com. They make quality work. Go see them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there, 

The only C&C I have about your test model is that I think the paint looks a little thick? Especially on the face. It might just be the way the photos were taken? 

Rev


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

Yeah. bad pictures for sure. I will be finishing my first squad very soon, so I will post them in better lighting withe a better camera. those were taken from my iphone.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Like the fact that all the Twolf guys have wolf heads too..


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking conversions mate! 

As to your paint jobs. I would thin your paint a little more. It is a little thick especially around the face. Other than than hitting it with a couple of different washes to give it some shading and a a little higlighting on the grey armor and they will look great. Keep up the good work man.


----------

